# Duuhhh...which way did he go?



## woodsac (Aug 3, 2005)

Just how it came out of the camera, minus a crop to take out some of the clutter. I was playing with the shutter setting on a Minolta Z1. I know it's my avatar, but it's the eyes that make it funny  She had been barking and just happened to shake her head when I pushed the shutter.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 3, 2005)

:lmao: great shot!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2005)

EXcellent shot.  Great capture.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

What a fine looking dog apart from the screwed up eyes, slanted head and sticky up ears!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

dog gone it...talk about right place right time.....great shot...glad i got to see your avitar up close...was wondering....


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

Now that... is luck...  cuase my dog never did that for me...


----------



## Reaper (Aug 4, 2005)

Hilarious!   Dogs really do strange things with themselves don't they!
Great capture!


----------



## Traci (Aug 5, 2005)

:cheer: I love this picture. I have show it to so many people, because it just makes me laugh. Thanks for sharing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodsac (Aug 5, 2005)

She is a nut! Almost every pic we have of her is some funny position or funny expression on her face. We get a laugh out of her almost daily!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 5, 2005)

that is hilarious 

If the seven dwarfs were dogs, yours would definately be dopey


----------



## foxsgurl (Aug 5, 2005)

Hehe...makes me laugh.


----------

